

Microsoft declares its modeling love with a new language, 'D' - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1159

======
manvsmachine
umm... doesn't D already exist?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D_programming_language>

~~~
donal
I wonder how Digital Mars feels about this...

